# Bodybuilder Nutrition Roundtable



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Interview Conducted by Josh Beaty The following interview was conducted by Josh Beaty with Layne Norton, Jamie Hale, Alan Aragon and Will Brink. Sit back and enjoy a very informative discussion.J Beaty: The big focus in hypertrophy research lately has the mTOR pathway. What impact does this research have on bodybuilders? L Norton: The mTOR [...]

*Read More...*


----------

